# New and with Questions



## Henk69 (Feb 25, 2010)

Hi,

I am new to this board and have a lot of pigeon-stupid genetics-wise questions that no-one seems to be able to answer.
My background is chickens, chicken colors and chicken genetics.
I made a little tool to calculate the offspring of two parents that I adapted for a lot of species, and also for pigeons, with help of Dave Walters.
Now pigeon genetics is a very broad, partly undiscovered area of knowledge.
Still I know that a LOT of people do their crossings, so the knowledge should be somewhere.
I was hoping it would be here... 

So if I am wrong please direct me to the right place.
Else let me shoot...

Oh, I am dutch and not up to speed with all pigeon lingo.
I do have some magpie thumblers and had a lot of pigeons in my youth.

If it is alright I would like to make topics for each separate question.

Henk


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Henk69 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new to this board and have a lot of pigeon-stupid genetics-wise questions that no-one seems to be able to answer.
> My background is chickens, chicken colors and chicken genetics.
> ...


Welcome to PT, and you have come to the right place 
There are quite a few members with excellent knowledge of genetics (me NOT being one of them).
It's still early here, so keep checking back - they'll be along.


----------



## Gnuretiree (May 29, 2009)

If you do a search here on Genetics you will find enough info to keep you busy for years! 

Hugh


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Welcome to Pigiontalk Henk! 

You'll meet a lot of well educated genetics people here that will blow your mind away.....but I'm none of them, lol......


----------



## Henk69 (Feb 25, 2010)

Thank you. Going to litter this section with questions now. I'll behave...


----------

